

 The White House bunker uses Stormpulse [fast fwd to 3:15] - wensing
http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2009/12/18/inside-situation-room

======
andrewmwatson
That's awesome! So you've got special government pricing tiers now too, eh?

~~~
wensing
No, but we're thinking fast.

